# Ice: Flasher vs Depthfinder



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I have an old flasher that I'm planning to upgrade this year for ice season. Can't decide between buying a new Marcum/Vexilar OR using my Lowrance which has a flasher built in. Anyone used a standard depth finder for ice fishing? Which would you recommended?


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you own a smart phone or a tablet'
If yes use a Vexilar T300 and a Navionics on you're phone or tablet


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have used a Lowrance for ice fishing before. It worked fine for me. I'm not 100% sure but I think it was an X-91... I picked up a conversion unit from Lowrance that includes a suction cup (for boat transoms) a box that will hold batteries and the unit and an arm for the transducer when ice fishing. That allowed me to take the unit to Canada and put on a boat at the outfitters and ice fish with it. I don't think it was very expensive. I was able to identify fish with it and did ice some eyes....
If your a serious ice fisherman maybe a good flasher would be the way to go but for me the LCD works fine.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I was a dyed in the wool flasher guy until last year. I like the having the gps/fishfinder all in one unit.The old style LCD screens were poor performers but the newer ones with the LED screens are top notch.

Lowrance and Humminbird both make units that are designed for ice fishing and either will work great for you. They can not only signal the when the fish are underneath. They can mark the spot for ( waypoints ) a new hotspot you found. Plus they display a history of what going on whereas a flasher only can display for an instant.

Pricewise flashers are getting out of hand to my way of thinking. Since it would not be too hard to convert a modern LED unit that is mounted on boat to an ice machine.

Portable 12 V battery , platform for mounting and an ice ducer setup bang its ready. More and more ice anglers are moving to the LED side. LED units can do everything a flasher can plus so much more.What a flasher does it does very well. But it is limited to one thing. Tons of info on web about this . Just google and read to your hearts content.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I too was like papa, until I decided after much research to upgrade. I can tell you that so far the unit (Humminbird 597 Ci HD) worked flawless last year. It will pick up the smallest of jigs and like he said, marks your hotspots and allows you to put a card in, find contours and fish the edge of them or where on them you want. Plus, while over on PIB we were out well past dark and a very good snow squall came in on us. All we did was then switch to chart mode, punched our launch area in and got in with zero issue in a blinding storm, with zero issue. 
If I am using it for only ice fishing, the flasher does an awesome job. If I want more from it, then an all in one led.
Oh...almost forgot, I do believe that a Vex will out perform a sonar in shallower weeds. I do not like the picture I get in weeds with the regular sonar.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I am a vexilar guy. If you have a boat and need an upgrade, buy the best unit you can afford for it then buy the ice kit. Will serve dual purpose.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've used them all, Marcum, Vex, Bird and Lowrance, all of them essentially do the same thing. The LCD's give you a better indication on what the fish is doing and you can watch small fish crawl on the bottom with ease when zoomed in vs a flicker which could be anything. I like having GPS on my lowrance came in handy last year for giving guys numbers, trackin distance back etc. 

Watch some YouTube video's on all the units in your price range or try to fish with someone who has one before pulling the trigger.


----------

